# PTSB Appeal ready for submission



## birdie (9 Feb 2016)

Good morning,

I have spent the last five months preparing an appeal under PTSB Redress and Compensation Scheme based on inadequate compensation.

Has anyone appealed on these grounds or have any advice in this regard?

Thanks


----------



## cathy .. (2 Jun 2016)

Could anyone name a solicitor that would know enough about the overcharging that would be able to attend a metting with the IRP they have said they now may want a metting with us ,any help would be appreciated tks


----------

